# piano lessons



## mardigras

Does anyone teach private piano lessons at home?


----------



## White Heat

mardigras said:


> Does anyone teach private piano lessons at home?


Hi mardigras,
I can't remember whether you are here yet, you will probably find people advertising this sort of thing on the notice board of your local Spinneys supermarket. I seem to remember seeing one in Spinneys Mirdif recently.
Hope you find someone.


----------



## MrT

*Piano Lessons*

Hi there,
I wanted to learn piano also but those people advertising lessons appeared to be piano players but not necessarily teachers.
In the end I bought an on-line piano course called 'piano for all'. It was relatively cheap (check their website for current prices) and so far (after 4 weeks!) I am pleased with the progress I am making, especially considering I was a total beginner.


----------



## curious

Are pianos relatively easy to come by in Dubai? I'm trying to decide whether to have my piano shipped from the US to Dubai, or if I can buy/rent an upright for my duration in Dubai.

Thanks.


----------



## mariska klaassen

Good day, My name is Buks Klaaseen, the father of Mariska Klaassen, she is 12 years old and very interested in piano lessons. Please email me all the details to my email address: SNIP We can also arrange to meet you and discuss everything. I appreciate your help and would love to help Mariska with piano lessons.
Regards
Buks Klaassen

SNIP


----------



## mariska klaassen

stasphedjuk said:


> Hi! Are you still interesting in private piano lessons? I'm piano teacher and accompanist in Dubai music school. I came from Ukraine, already graduated in Conservatory and now really want to have some private students and can give you knowledge you need. snip


Yes I am still interested in piano lessons and you can send all the information to my father's email address. [email protected]




Regards Mariska.


----------



## Apollon 1

*Piano Lessons*



stasphedjuk said:


> Hi! Are you still interesting in private piano lessons? I'm piano teacher and accompanist in Dubai music school. I came from Ukraine, already graduated in Conservatory and now really want to have some private students and can give you knowledge you need. snip


Hi, can you give me some prices for Piano lessons for my 4 year old girl, Which area of Dubai are you from??


----------



## Amela

*Still there?*

Good morning!
Are you still offering private piano lessons? I am looking for a teacher for my daughters, 6 and 3, near Safa Park.
Thanks and have a nice day,
Amela


----------



## lareniee

*Please contact me for piano lessons*

Hi
If you're still available, please contact me for piano lessons 
Thanks
snip/


----------



## sbujsaim

lareniee said:


> Hi
> If you're still available, please contact me for piano lessons
> Thanks
> snip/


Yes I am, tell me alittle bit of yourself and your experience. Thanks


----------



## mikel25054

*Piano Lesson*



lareniee said:


> Hi
> If you're still available, please contact me for piano lessons
> Thanks
> snip/


Hi, May I know how much do you charge. I would like to learn how to play the piano. I am an adult beginner. Thanks!


----------



## Mo0nStaR21

*i also know a piano teacher ... been playin piano since the age of 3...19 now.. pretty good with experience in teaching.. if you want contact details let me know :]*


----------



## lienkievs

*I,m looking for piano teacher around Arabian Ranches*

Hi I have a 8 year old, that would like to learn how to play piano. Is there anyone that gives lessons around Arabian Ranches, please email me back at [email protected]. would appreciate any feedback
Thanks


----------



## pooja_111

*Piano Teacher*



lareniee said:


> Hi
> If you're still available, please contact me for piano lessons
> Thanks
> snip/


Hi..Im looking for a Piano teacher who would be interested in joining a new Music & Dance Institute in Dubai. Please could you message me your contact deetails.

Thanx
Pooja.


----------



## jokerbubba

Hi I am interested in finding a piano teacher for adults.If anyone knows someone please email me.


----------



## MS78289

I am adult, who lives in the Marina, with several years of piano experience. I am also interested in piano lessons, please write to me if you know someone in the same area.


----------



## GumGardner

Can anyone recommend a place for adult piano lessons please? Marina end of town, thanks


----------



## Pam2014

*My too!*

I'm new to Dubai and my daughter is interested in vocal lessons. I think Piano is a good class for her to take too. I asked another forum about a music school called Melodica. I got a 150DHS voucher for it which I think is pretty awesome and it looks really nice and professional. Has anyone checked it out?


----------



## Alannyjohn

Hello, I can suggest a professional vocal coach living and working in Dubai, she is a real professional vocalist, as well as professional piano teacher. If interested please let me know.
I can suggest piano instrument for sale or long term rental for you if you would like to.
Awaiting your reply.


----------



## Alannyjohn

I can suggest a professional piano teacher in Dubai if interested, please let me know.


----------



## Alannyjohn

pooja_111 said:


> Hi..Im looking for a Piano teacher who would be interested in joining a new Music & Dance Institute in Dubai. Please could you message me your contact deetails. Thanx Pooja.


 I can assist you, please contact me by email: /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

Alannyjohn said:


> I can suggest a professional piano teacher in Dubai if interested, please let me know.


Only paid premium members may advertise their services. Please do not post personal contact details, it's against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Lisahernadez

Hiii, i have been in dubai for a while, I went to an institute call Melodic in JLT, they have a nice teachers and many different curses, dance, arts and music. His piano teacher it's really good. He is from USA I recommend it. He is doing classes for children and adults. This is the number and email of the Institute. 
+971 43699929
Malaya business Avenue, AA1 Office 1506, JLT, Dubai, UAE

I hope it can help. Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## dinydiana

Hey there! I was looking for a piano teacher for my self. Private lessons would be amazing because my timetables are a bit complicated.

Thank you!


----------

